# The Man In The Doorway



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Feeling a little nostalgic tonight, so I thought I would post this.
In honor of my Brothers, and Denton and CWOLDOJAX

(The mention of "black plastic" and "bags" refers to body bags)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Rice Paddy Daddy. My Father in Law was the man in the doorway in Nam. He doesn't say a whole lot about it. This makes me appriciate him so much more.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Sir.
A good friend of our family is career Army helicopter pilot. Iraq, Afghanistan and other places. He is a special kind of warrior and I'm proud to know him. He gave me this coin. I think he was a bit drunk, I know I was.

View attachment 10001


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Army Aviation crews are special, indeed, Slippy.
When the ground troops need help and call for them, they will literally fly through Hell to get there.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

God bless america and those who love and serve her.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for this. God Bless all our military, those who serve and those who gave their all. A debt we can never fully repay. :armata_PDT_37:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

RPD, 
Is that an actual book? Where can it be found if it is, thank you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All I know about it is the youtube link has been passed between veterans for a number of years now.
The Huey helicopter is a special thing for Vietnam veterans.
A documentary was made about this wonderful machine and the men and women who flew in them, I highly recommend anyone with an interest in military things to add it to their collection. In the Shadow of the Blade ? The Vietnam War in the Words of Those Who Lived It

A good book on the subject is Chickenhawk. It is probably out of print by now, but I'll bet it could be found on Amazon.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My words are not enough.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that, brother.

I thought you might like this picture of one of the last Huey "Flat Iron" runs at Ft. Rucker. I took it from a 58-D, Kiowa Warrior's mast mounted sight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Thanks for sharing that, brother.
> 
> I thought you might like this picture of one of the last Huey "Flat Iron" runs at Ft. Rucker. I took it from a 58-D, Kiowa Warrior's mast mounted sight.
> 
> View attachment 10010


That is a cool picture Denton!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks.

At the time, I had no idea the AH58D was on the chopping block, too.


----------

